# Post Rock Enthusiasts?



## Delta (Feb 6, 2010)

I've seen a plethora of music genres mentioned in "The Tube" but Post Rock has not been one of them [maybe I missed it]. Are there any other post rock fans here?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

What the hell is a post rock? I could make a shit load of puns about the name, but I seriously have no idea.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> What the hell is a post rock? I could make a shit load of puns about the name, but I seriously have no idea.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoH5MPIgM7c

^that is


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoH5MPIgM7c
> 
> ^that is




Huh. That's actually pretty neat sounding, I like it so far.


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

You shitting me? Post-rock is all over the place. I love it.

Sunlight Ascending
God Is An Astronaut
Caspian
Jakob
Explosions In The Sky
If These Trees Could Talk
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Ef
Jesu
Sleepmakeswaves
Tarentel
We Made God
Ð¡Ð½Ñ‹ ÐœÐ¾ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐÐµÐ±Ð°

To name some favourites.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Huh. That's actually pretty neat sounding, I like it so far.




I can't really think of much that sounds like it.  You get a lot of different sounds with post rock.

65dos - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WneDU-K3Sww
This Will Destroy You - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qseh99s-yM
Explosions in the Sky - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36U4ez7AzKA
God is an Astronaut - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZltd_nz2ag
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOYdQOLkqf4


Does Talk Talk fit?  I never really get an answer.


----------



## Delta (Feb 6, 2010)

Post rock is a genre of music that is usually characterized by the use of what most people would think of as "rock instruments" to create a much more calm, slow and almost classical music. By now, it could be a type of electronic music, seeing as many bands now use digital keyboards and other instruments associated with the genre if it weren't for the fact that it doesn't hold the vigor or excitement most music "electronic" encompasses.

It would be easier to grasp if you just listened to some....which you already have.


----------



## outward (Feb 6, 2010)

WTH There are other people who actually like Post Rock? : D

My favorite bands are (The top three are my TOP faves):

Explosions in the Sky
Caspian
Mono
This Will Destroy You
Do Say Think
Sigur Ros
This Will Destroy You
GSY!BE
If These Trees Could Talk
A Northern Chorus (May not be considered Post Rock)
Yndi Halda
And More....

And I've heard a lot of the others mentioned here, such as 65dos and God is an Astronaut; but they're not my favs. In general, I'm MUCH more fond of accoustic sounds rather than electronic, and only sparse use of "static noise." My favorite three tend to be a bit more melodic, too, IMO.


----------



## Delta (Feb 6, 2010)

outward said:


> WTH There are other people who actually like Post Rock? : D
> 
> My favorite bands are (The top three are my TOP faves):
> 
> ...


Im surprised The Album Leaf isn't on your list then.


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

outward said:


> And I've heard a lot of the others mentioned here, such as 65dos and God is an Astronaut; but they're not my favs. In general, I'm MUCH more fond of accoustic sounds rather than electronic, and only sparse use of "static noise." My favorite three tend to be a bit more melodic, too, IMO.


I would agree, but God Is An Astronaut are amazing. I own all their albums, a T-Shirt, and I'm seeing them live in a few weeks. I just can't get enough of them.

65dos underwhelmed me, but I'll give them another shot.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I would agree, but God Is An Astronaut are amazing. I own all their albums, a T-Shirt, and I'm seeing them live in a few weeks. I just can't get enough of them.
> 
> 65dos underwhelmed me, but I'll give them another shot.



My favorite by them is this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyL0TKXIY4


----------



## outward (Feb 6, 2010)

Winds said:


> Im surprised The Album Leaf isn't on your list then.


 
Ah! Yes, it should have been. : )

I only really typed up whatever was on my mind at the moment. Others I should have added would have been Saxon Shore, The Mercury Project, Mt. Zion, and Mogwai. x )


----------



## outward (Feb 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I would agree, but God Is An Astronaut are amazing. I own all their albums, a T-Shirt, and I'm seeing them live in a few weeks. I just can't get enough of them.
> 
> 65dos underwhelmed me, but I'll give them another shot.


 

Yeah, 65dos over does it for me. However, there's a lot of elements in their soings that I'm really fond of, which is why I still keep songs of theirs on my MP3 Player. I'd probably love them if it weren't for all the noise. : )

About God is an Astronaut: Strange, the moment I discovered this band I OBSESSED over them for about a month. But somehow, it just wore off. Once again, the synths just aren't satisfying to me.


----------



## outward (Feb 6, 2010)

Got this from another forum: 

You know you're a post-rock nut when...

- Your mix CDs only consist of less than six songs.
- When you sing a tune, it usually comes out in gibberish.
- No delay effects pedal = No fun
- You're probably the only person around who can tolerate 5 minutes of static
- Your mates demand that you change to radio after realizing that your CDs are all instrumentals that go nowhere.
- Any attempt to drag your friends to gigs will have them waiting for an hour for the singing to start
- Your harddrive is full of small unsigned or independent bands from strange countries
- You're in a band that pays homage to either Godspeed! or EitS
- Nobody bothers asking you what music you're into anymore
- You feel an overwhelming sense of disappointment when vocals first appear in a track
- Your 30 gig iPod is full at 4000 songs
- Generally, when someone asks you what kind of music you like you say something like "post-rock-post-hardcore-avant-guarde-ambient-fuzz-melancholy-abstract-shit"
- you constantly search for bands off of constellation records
- people stare at you when they ask you what you're listening to
- It bothers you when someone is talking during the quiet parts of your songs.
- When someone asks you for a name for their band and you come up with something like, "The Light dies when the sun sets and lives when the moon shines green".


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 6, 2010)

Any Russian Circles or Team Sleep?

EDIT: HOW IN BLAZES DID I FORGET CULT OF LUNA? They're lovely.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> God Is An Astronaut are amazing.



this, times infinity.


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> My favorite by them is this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyL0TKXIY4


I'll listen to it tomorrow, it's bed time for Noctus.


outward said:


> About God is an Astronaut: Strange, the moment I discovered this band I OBSESSED over them for about a month. But somehow, it just wore off. Once again, the synths just aren't satisfying to me.


I've been obsessed for over a year now.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, GS!BE and Expo^sky are the obvious ones. Red Sparowes are amazing too. 

I'm one of those weird post-rockers who don't like Sigur Ros.


----------



## Hir (Feb 7, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Well, GS!BE and Expo^sky are the obvious ones. Red Sparowes are amazing too.
> 
> I'm one of those weird post-rockers who don't like Sigur Ros.


Oops forgot Red Sparowes.

You don't like Sigur Ros? I loved their album "()"...


----------



## Jelly (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, I like Do Make Say Think (or at least, I did).
Uh, re: was pretty good from what I've heard.
I used to really be into Godspeed and Silver Mt. Zion back when post-rock was the college thing.
Esmerine was alright, too, from what I remember.

I hate EitS, though.


----------



## Viva (Feb 7, 2010)

I absolutely love God Is An Astronaut <333333


----------



## outward (Feb 7, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I'm one of those weird post-rockers who don't like Sigur Ros.


 
I know all too many people who are into Sigur Ros but never any other Post-Rock band.

Also: Sigur Ros seems to be a kind of "gateway" band; it was my first introduction into PR.

Their new stuff is kind of eh, though.


----------



## Isen (Feb 8, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Russian Circles





outward said:


> Yndi Halda


Yes please.

In addition to everything already mentioned, I really enjoy Hammock.  Really relaxing droney ambient post-rock.  Check them out.



Stawks said:


> I'm one of those weird post-rockers who don't like  Sigur Ros.


I don't know, it has been trendy in "serious post-rock circles" now to hate Sigur Ros for a while now.  I like Sigur Ros but can certainly understand why someone wouldn't.    



jellyhurwit said:


> I hate EitS, though.


Why is this?  They are not anything to get excited about, but I can't think of anything that would make me care enough about them to hate them either.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 8, 2010)

Isen said:


> Why is this?  They are not anything to get excited about, but I can't think of anything that would make me care enough about them to hate them either.



Haha, this sort of describes post-rock as a whole.

Also, does that make me a trendy serious post-rocker? Cool! Being trendy rocks.


----------



## Isen (Feb 8, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Also, does that make me a trendy serious post-rocker? Cool! Being trendy rocks.


Stawks you aren't serious or trendy. >:[

Serious post-rocker Sigur Ros hate arose from people genuinely not liking them amplified by hardcore post-rockers growing resentful of Sigur Ros being worshiped and overrated by people who don't listen to super obscure bands.  I don't think you are like that, though.  There is just a lot of eye-rolling at Sigur Ros by post-rock "experts".

Post-rock is probably the most ridiculous, pretentious, pseudo-intellectual genre. "I have already heard of this band YOU LOSE BITCH FEEL TERRIBLE" seems to be the prevailing attitude in most post-rock circles I've interacted with.  I am kind of disappointed with post-rock in general because for something that was supposedly about breaking molds and encouraging ingenuity or whatever a lot of it is pretty formulaic and simplistic.

That said I enjoy a good bit of post-rock.  Yep.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought this said Pet Rock enthusiasts.

Yeah.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 8, 2010)

Isen said:


> Why is this?  They are not anything to get excited about, but I can't think of anything that would make me care enough about them to hate them either.



That's what I mean, I guess.
I'm not really interested in them.

haven't listened to them in a while, though, maybe i like them now


----------



## Hir (Feb 8, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I thought this said Pet Rock enthusiasts.
> 
> Yeah.


I want a pet rock. 

Also, I actually bought a copy of All is Violent, All is Bright by God Is An Astronaut last week and it arrived today! I hardly ever buy CDs. I really should...


----------



## outward (Feb 8, 2010)

Isen said:


> Post-rock is probably the most ridiculous, pretentious, pseudo-intellectual genre. QUOTE]
> 
> All too true. : (


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 10, 2010)

i did listen to Slint's "Spiderland" which is considered the first post rock album its pretty good. Sigur Ros are good for writing papers too.

Godspeed You Black Emperor and Thee Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra and Tra-la-la Band are pretty good too


----------



## Hir (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm listening to Tertia by Caspian right now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 11, 2010)

[yt]5gaTCdVw0RI[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 19, 2010)

bump woo

Just got back from seeing God Is An Astronaut (With Butterfly Explosion) and they were superb. c:


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 19, 2010)

milo introduced me to it, i like what ive been hearing so far^^


----------

